# Maumee, Another near fatal accident.



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

The more things change...the more they stay the same...!
Be cafeful out there folks.

Fisherman rescued from Maumee RiverMarch 17, 2006 - Two fishermen are lucky to be alive after they were rescued from the Maumee River on Friday afternoon.

The rescue took place near Fort Meigs. Firefighters say the men could have died because they were not wearing life jackets. 
Richard and Ann James were fishing in the Maumee when they saw the two men fall into the water. The men were coming down the river and went under the bridge. Firefighters say the men dropped the anchor, the back of the boat went down and the current took hold and sucked the boat down and the men fell in. 

Ann and her husband helped rescue the fishermen. They were afraid to haul them into their boat, fearing they would also capsize. Another fisherman came along side and leveled the boat and they all made it to shore. 

The men, conscious and speaking, were taken by ambulance to the hospital. 

A warning issued tonight by firefighters Be sure to wear a life jacket if you plan on fishing. 


http://abclocal.go.com/wtvg/story?section=local&id=4003285


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

how dumb do you need to be to anchor off the back of a small boat in HEAVY CURRENT!!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> how dumb do you need to be to anchor off the back of a small boat in HEAVY CURRENT!!!!!!


Just look at a perch pack on Erie when 3 footers are popping and see all the buttheads anchored off the stern. All of a sudden you see them bailing after another butthead in his cruiser runs close to the pack throwing a large wake.
I have seen two of them go down but all rescued as they were in the pack.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Most of the time the boaters are novice. Fishing a river that size is dangerous with the current. Maybe they should post a guide to boating the river by the docks so when people go out they will see it. But hey they might not still listen


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm a bit confused? When lake fishing I anchor front and back to keep the boat from turning when I'm over a hole. When fishing a river, I anchor off the front. I don't understand what happened in their situation??? Anyone care to explain....


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds to me like they through the anchor off the back of the boat and the heavy current sucked the boat under.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Countrykat has got it, they anchored off the back of the boat and the current pulled the boat right out from under them. 2 guys drowned 3 years ago under the same circumstances. When I canoe the river when its high durning the SUMMER I wear a life jacket. I cannot believe how dumb you would have to be to be on fast water that is only 40 degrees and not wear a life jacket. They are lucky there was another boat close to help them out, their guardian angel was working overtime, they are lucky to be alive. 

Believe it or not last year under the same water conditions I saw some jerk and his buddy out there with a 4 YEAR OLD KID and the child was the only one wearing a life jacket. Man if adults want to do stupid things thats fine but leave the kids at home, I would have liked to choke that idiot.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

All over $20 worth of walleye...see it every year w/ ice fisherman and walleye warriors. I don't fish to take risks nor is any fish worth such risk. Just what I want on my gravestone.. "Here lies a stupid idiot..." - NOT


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow maby they will learn but u dont really think about it until it happens


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

I have warned new boaters on the Maumee NEVER anchor off of the stern!!! Heck maybe they don't know what the stern is. News crews showed the boat and anchor. Boat appeared to be a 14fter.Which is fine. The anchor consisted of two window wieghts. These normally slide along the bottom until they wedge between a couple of rocks. Anybody that fishes the Maumee knows that there is always a good current at the fort even when the river level is normal which it wasn't. These two guys are just lucky to be ali


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree they should definitly post somesignd down there. If you are an inexperanced boater avoid the river especially in the spring. I just bought a 16ft boat this past fall and will not take it in the river until I get alot of practice under Ideal conditions.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I was down there this weekend and was fishing across from about a dozen boats. Now I realize the water has dropped since those boaters went swimming but I only saw 1 guy wearing a pfd. Looks like someone will have to drown before they get the message.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

whats the stern lol


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

stern, the rear of the boat ,Had to look it up myself now if i can remember it!!


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

no life jackets!!!!!!!!!!!!

HERES YOUR SIGN


----------

